
Is the LRB the best magazine in the world? (2014) - robtherobber
https://www.theguardian.com/books/2014/mar/09/london-review-books-lrb-best-magazines-world-mary-kay-wilmers
======
Tomte
Their game is this: ostensibly the articles are book reviews. But not quite.
Sometimes two books are reviewed in the same article. Sometimes you'll have to
read two thousand words until the book "reviewed" is first mentioned.

The book is basically the back story, a hook to the author writing his own
longform article on the same issue. Informed by the book, sure, but no "the
author then argues that..." recapitulation.

